# Mis Pork Chop's Growing Up Thred



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I just thought it would be fun to make my breeder pig a growing up thred! She came to me as an orphan 12hour old baby, mom was cannibalizing the babies so out of 10 only 3 have survived as bottle babies, my girl and 2 boys the farmer is raising. Here's her at day 1...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Week 1...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Week 2...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Week 4 about 20lbs...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Week 5...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie! She sure is growing fast!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

She is, her mom was about 800lbs!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Love her spotted butt, lol


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Me two!!!! I believe she's a cross 'tween Landrance, Duroc and Hampshire. Mostly Landrance.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I was gonna guess Hamp and duroc but wasn't sure


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Now about 8 months...about 400 lbs


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My goodness she got big!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

almost 1 year at or above 500 lbs... with Diesel, they are close to the same size!!!!!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow she really did swell as a bottle piglet! How old will she be when you breed her? Any concerns due to her mother's history?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

She's old enough to breed now, but we are in the process of moving again so she might have to wait, I'v talked to several breeders and we think her mom's issue was a major nutritional problem.


----------

